# Unexplained stoppage



## PaulW (Jul 31, 2008)

We pulled this from a commercial drain on the grease waste system. It is the consistency of intestines and smells of fermented alcohol. Problem is this a convenience store not a meat deli or anything like that. Anyone know what this could be?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

How close to the soda fountain was it?


----------



## PaulW (Jul 31, 2008)

Pretty close actually the Tea drains dumped into it. Indirectly.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Left over alien tentacles.........


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I've pulled stuff like that out of grease trap inlet/outlets. Animal fats maybe?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Burn it before it reproduces!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

PaulW said:


> Pretty close actually the Tea drains dumped into it. Indirectly.


I used to call them Oscar. Kind of a jelly like consistency. Part of the sugary soup science project happening from the drink station.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Thats a Mother when you make kombucha.

https://www.google.com/search?q=mot...i=c6wmVcSXNMb1oATH34GoCg&ved=0CEEQsAQ&dpr=1.5


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

In my early years I had to go to a pub because the floor sink under the taps, both beer and soda, was plugged. I worked on it for two hours with both a 3/8" and a higher RPM drill. My cable shot through every time with no issues grabbed my little 1.5 gallon(?) shop vac, nothing. Didn't have a jetter available at the time. The MGT company's maintenance was right next door so I called one of them to see if they had a full size shop vac in there and if I could borrow it. Put the hose in the drain and could hear the normal mixture a water and air, then suddenly the hose sounded like it was plugged off. Pulled it out and attached was a 2"X3' slug of snot. Maintenance guy happened to show up just in time... between the smell and grosse look of it he lost his lunch right in front of me. I told him... I always clean up MY mess... don't expect me to clean up yours too! LOL! He was a cool guy to work with.

Of course that was soda and beer mixed... But I'd say that soda/tea machine is the culprit.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Thats a Mother when you make kombucha.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=mot...i=c6wmVcSXNMb1oATH34GoCg&ved=0CEEQsAQ&dpr=1.5


Typically I can stomach damn near anything but that link has me a bit queezy.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

gear junkie said:


> Thats a Mother when you make kombucha.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=mot...i=c6wmVcSXNMb1oATH34GoCg&ved=0CEEQsAQ&dpr=1.5


Dang it, i should have taken Biz's response as a clue to not open the link while eating lunch.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

That is so cool!


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Maybe someone from the mafia lives there and been chopping up and flushing body parts.


----------



## 760GWS (Mar 16, 2015)

This makes me think back a few years to this thing
Unknown Lifeform in North Carolina Sewer!: https://youtu.be/TcKpx2DxGwY
Anyone remember that video?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

760GWS said:


> This makes me think back a few years to this thing
> Unknown Lifeform in North Carolina Sewer!: https://youtu.be/TcKpx2DxGwY
> Anyone remember that video?


What the @$%# !!!!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

chonkie said:


> What the @$%# !!!!


LOL Tubifex worm...

I feed those to my fish....:laughing:


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Is it common to see those in a sewer line?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

chonkie said:


> Is it common to see those in a sewer line?


I've never seen one! Sewer flies yes...

When I watched it one of the next videos was this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddtonXuppHs

I found it hilarious!

Edit: just showed this vid to my 6Y/O... he says it's the England Toy Monster! It eats toys and cats!


----------

